# [ 2013 ] Outfield Resort Group-SCAM WARNING



## NYNUT (Feb 25, 2013)

Someone came to the house this weekend telling us we needed to convert our deeded week in Aruba to the points system. Bottom line was they make it seem like you're saving lots of $$ but doing it now, through them, instead of waiting for your home resort to switch over.  
First beware that there is no reason for you to switch over;
Second beware that if you talk to your resort and Interval, you'll realize that this is a money making scam from a developer group.  They aquire all the names and info of time share owners and then make it seem like this is 'on behalf of' your resort owner's group.
this is all crap and BS. don't get fooled and don't pay them anything!


----------



## geekette (Feb 25, 2013)

They came to your HOUSE?


----------



## TUGBrian (Feb 25, 2013)

isnt this the same company that was doing the "work" for southcape resort in mass?


----------



## Carolinian (Feb 25, 2013)

Good thing you recognized the scam.  Points ''conversions'' are usually scams.

Indeed, the whole concept of a third party points program was originated by a former loan shark (or tallyman as they are called there) in South Africa, who was working for the Club Leisure Group of ''Bullfrog'' Lamont.

If one really likes the idea of points is it almost always cheaper to buy a resale week already in points.  Points resales tend to be cheaper than resales of real weeks because newbies can get their heads around the concept of what a fixed week is a lot better than what a points product really means.


----------



## CompanyResponse (Apr 12, 2013)

My name is Steve LaMantia, I am one of the founders and managing partner of Outfield Resort Group. I want to thank you for your feedback. Going on our twelfth year in business and employing nearly fifty people, we fully understand the importance of our customer’s experiences and the vital role it plays in our long term goals. 

I would like to take this opportunity to clarify a few inaccuracies in the prior posts. Our company is retained by Homeowners Associations, Management Companies and Developers. We do not cold call anyone. The resort in Aruba, we have been retained by and have a contract with the Homeowners Association. Everyone is entitled to their opinion; however points are not a scam. While they are certainly not for everyone, most people would agree they are far superior and have many advantages over a fixed or floating week for week exchange. 

If anyone would like any detailed information, please feel free to contact our customer service center at [commercial contact info. deleted]

Happy Timesharing,
Steve LaMantia
Outfield Resort Group-Managing Partner


----------



## Bill4728 (Apr 12, 2013)

NYNUT said:


> Someone came to the house this weekend telling us we needed to convert our deeded week in Aruba to the points system. Bottom line was they make it seem like you're saving lots of $$ but doing it now, through them, instead of waiting for your home resort to switch over.
> First beware that there is no reason for you to switch over;
> Second beware that if you talk to your resort and Interval, you'll realize that this is a money making scam from a developer group.  They aquire all the names and info of time share owners and then make it seem like this is 'on behalf of' your resort owner's group.
> this is all crap and BS. don't get fooled and don't pay them anything!





Carolinian said:


> If one really likes the idea of points is it almost always cheaper to buy a resale week already in points.  Points resales tend to be cheaper than resales of real weeks because newbies can get their heads around the concept of what a fixed week is a lot better than what a points product really means.





Outfield Resort Group said:


> My name is Steve LaMantia, I am one of the founders and managing partner of Outfield Resort Group. I want to thank you for your feedback. Going on our twelfth year in business and employing nearly fifty people, we fully understand the importance of our customer’s experiences and the vital role it plays in our long term goals.
> 
> I would like to take this opportunity to clarify a few inaccuracies in the prior posts. Our company is retained by Homeowners Associations, Management Companies and Developers. We do not cold call anyone. The resort in Aruba, we have been retained by and have a contract with the Homeowners Association. Everyone is entitled to their opinion; however points are not a scam. While they are certainly not for everyone, most people would agree they are far superior and have many advantages over a fixed or floating week for week exchange.
> 
> ...



It doesn't sound like this group is any more a scammer than any legit TS developer. When they try to sell something that can be bought resale for pennies, they must make what they are selling sound like a must have. So they will tell you that you will save money and that the deal is a good one. BUT this is exactly what all TS developers tell people at their TS presentations. It doesn't make them scammers. 

Do I think there is any reason to convert to points? Sure, I converted my Marriott TS to the Marriott point system but it cost me $1500. There is at this time no way to do this resale. 

*BUT in general converting to points can be done thru a resale and can be done of pennies on the dollar*. 

I hope I'm not totally flamed for my comments. BUT to be fair, the HOA likely did hire this company to do this and if you want to be pissed at someone, they should be the target. There are HOA who have switched their RCI TS to RCI points for little more than the $200 that RCI charges but most HOA use these conversions to points as a big money maker which I find objectionable.  Why should a group of owners think that charging other owners $3000 (or more) to convert to points when it cost the HOA less than $300 and good idea. They (the HOA) are expected to look out for the owners not use them as some cash cow.


----------



## TUGBrian (Apr 12, 2013)

This thread speaks of outfield marketing hired for the southcape "conversion to points".

certainly not a very pretty picture painted by those involved for sure...but you all can reach your own conclusions

http://www.tugbbs.com/forums/showthread.php?t=84127


----------



## Bill4728 (Apr 12, 2013)

I hope that you all do not think that I'm in any way saying that this company's tacits for selling point conversions is something I recommend. I have no idea what they say or do. they may lie and distort the facts of the conversion completely. I don't know.  BUT there are many TS developers which lie and distort the facts during the TS presentation and there are many TS developer which don't lie and distort the facts. I don't know which kind of company Outfield is.  

 If they are the kind that lie and distort then they should be called out.


----------



## TUGBrian (Apr 12, 2013)

nope...not at all...i just saw the thread pop back up =)


----------



## Carolinian (Apr 12, 2013)

The recent points trends started in South Africa and it was a ''tallyman'' or loan shark who came up with the idea, and used Stewart ''The Bullfrog'' Lamont and his organization to put it into practice.

There is a long thread about these particular slimeballs, who ought to be called ''Outhouse Marketing'' and Southcape resort on Cape Cod.  Look it up.

I remember a timeshare points conversion salesman on the old TimeshareBeat site referring to selling points ''conversions'' as ''selling air''.  It is a good description for this shameless churning.


----------



## DayDreamer (Mar 3, 2014)

*Outfield Points*

I own a few different timeshares I only had one that was not on points. I kept receiving calls from Outfield wanting to meet with me. I called my resort and they did say they hired Outfield to promote points. I paid a lot of money for my name brand timeshares on points, I don't have a lot into the one not on points. I figure if I can get it on points somewhat inexpensively it has to be better than the old way of doing things. The guy came out to my house. The meeting was not bad, kind of what I expected. I already knew about points so it was not a surprise. If I could sell the one not on points I would. I have tried to give that thing away with no luck. My other points work a lot better I believe these will also.


----------



## tschwa2 (Mar 3, 2014)

It will probably cost a lot more to convert to points than it would to prepay a year or two MF's plus cover the transfer and recording fees.  There are very few resorts where converting to points increases your resale value in any significant way and none in which the conversion fee can be completely recovered when reselling.  90% are still worth $1 or less even after paying to convert.

Where do you own?


----------



## SkyGypsy (Mar 4, 2014)

*Points*

I have owned timeshare since the mid 80's. I should of learned my lesson back then, but I bought a few different point systems in the last dozen or so years. Good news is I was able to sell 3 out of the 5 point systems, the other two I really like and want to keep. I also own a fixed and a float week and have tried to giving them away for the last 4 years with no luck. I went as far as trying to donate them. If I could trade them in for points rather inexpensively I certainly would consider it.


----------



## RockFish (Mar 5, 2014)

*Points are Not a Scam?*

Correct me if I am wrong. I own point and weeks both fixed and floating. Hands down, not even a question, points are way better. There is one exception, I own a fixed week at a location that I love and will always return every year the same time, when I'm gone, my kids do want to take it over. Other than that buy points. Do not buy from a developer try to buy on the resale market.


----------



## csxjohn (Mar 5, 2014)

RockFish said:


> Correct me if I am wrong. I own point and weeks both fixed and floating. Hands down, not even a question, points are way better. There is one exception, I own a fixed week at a location that I love and will always return every year the same time, when I'm gone, my kids do want to take it over. Other than that buy points. Do not buy from a developer try to buy on the resale market.



Welcome to TUG.

In one sentance you say "points are way better" and in the next you tell us how that's not always true.

There is the one sure thing in Timeshare World, there are different ways for different people to own timeshares and no one way is better or worse than another.  It all depends on what you want.

.


----------



## Carolinian (Mar 5, 2014)

Outfield is a rather controversial outfit.  Be very careful in dealing with them.


----------



## tschwa2 (Mar 5, 2014)

Not all points systems are the same.  Some are better than others.  There are even some weeks that may get a premium as points but the underlying week isn't so strong.  Conversely there are some specific weeks that may be underpointed in a particular points system and may be more valuable as just plain weeks.  Some systems have additional management/program fees for converted points weeks that bump up the cost considerably.  For those that like to travel 7 days at a time with a check in on the weekend even if they want to travel to different places weeks still may make more sense.

So really it depends how you like to travel, they system you are talking about, the value of the underlying week and the cost per point.


----------



## MovieMaker (Mar 11, 2014)

*Points = flexibility*

In my experience I have found points to be more beneficial to me. I met with Outfield last year. I wouldn't say the experience was bad, I did not like the fact I had to pay for points.


----------



## DeniseM (Mar 11, 2014)

Seriously?  4 "drive-bye" endorsements in the same week, in a year old thread....


----------



## The Colorado Kid (Mar 30, 2021)

Just received an email that my Christie Lodge HOA has hired Outfield and is offering me information on Club Interval Gold which seems to be affiliated with II? Based on my search here in TUG on both Outfiled and CIG looks like a hard pass.


----------



## Outdoor Enthusiast 1955 (May 4, 2021)

The Colorado Kid said:


> Just received an email that my Christie Lodge HOA has hired Outfield and is offering me information on Club Interval Gold which seems to be affiliated with II? Based on my search here in TUG on both Outfiled and CIG looks like a hard pass.


Now that Marriott owns Interval wouldn't you think its a decent program?


----------



## TX Wildflower Girl (May 5, 2021)

Outdoor Enthusiast 1955 said:


> Now that Marriott owns Interval wouldn't you think its a decent program?


My Marriott Points work great


----------



## mcsteve (May 6, 2021)

DeniseM said:


> Seriously?  4 "drive-bye" endorsements in the same week, in a year old thread....



And the drive-byes keep on coming.


----------

